# Out of the Ordinary or Everyday ??



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

I took this photo just because it seemed so ordinary and yet not .. one expects a windows to give a true look at the outside world but this window looking upon windows in the opposite block shows just how distorted things can get .. 

It's not been edited at all ..










funny thing .. I have just noticed too that I shot myself .. in the middle of bottom right hand corner window :laugh: just a blur .. but I'm there


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

I'd recognise you anywhere! :grin:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

you've probably got the right software to enhance me too :laugh:


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

It'd take more than software!  I'm just jokin'.

That window is awesome! Where's it at?


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

That's a very good question, .. some law building in Athens that my wife had to visit to collect some documentation she wanted .. so I got "invited" along as well ("you're coming or else" type invitation).. so I went along taking my camera with me "just in case".
I forget the actual location apart from that it's near the Metro station "Panorma"


----------

